# Cost of living in Abu Dhabi



## abiisharma

Hello! I am new here and I have some questions regarding the life costs in Abu Dhabi. I am going to move there and I received a package of 13000 AED per month+ health insurance . Do you think it is enough for an individual and to do savings? Please also mention about individual and shared rental accommodations. Thank you for your answers!


----------



## SherifSleem

13k per month good amount in Abu Dhabi and sure u can do savings
about accommodations i advise u to visit : dubizzle dot com , and see ranges


----------



## Guest

I am also interested if some one else can also reply leaving some more details that would be great. (eg. everyday costs, transportation, housing)


----------



## abiisharma

Thanks Sherifsaleem for your reply!! 
If I want to cover my all expenses with in 7k AED, can I do that? I appreciate if can tell me accordingly, how should I manage!! or I should increase my budget?


----------



## 114

Regarding the cost of living, can someone inform us what is the mean cost of the water and electricity bills? I have seen in some cases that it is already included in the rental cost. Thanks!


----------

